# Port öffnen mit new SerialPort(new File...



## Gast2 (27. Aug 2013)

Hallo sehr geehrte Javajaner 

Ich stehe vor der Aufgabe mit einem fremden bestehenden Programm umgehen zu müssen. Diese Java-Applikation für Android wurde auf einem Linux-rechner geschrieben. Ich arbeite aber nun an einem Windows (7) -Rechner.

In der Applikation wird auf einen Port zugegriffen und die entsprechende Code-Zeile sieht so aus:

```
mSerialPort = new SerialPort(new File("/dev/ttymxc0"), 115200);
```

Der Port funktioniert unter Linux, aber nicht unter Windows.
Auch mit viel goooogle konnte ich nicht den Namen (Nummer?) des Ports finden, welcher in Windows den Kanal aufmacht.

Ich schätze, dass ich "/dev/ttymxc0" ersetzen muss. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Frank

PS: Der Umgang mit Ports ist noch ein neues Thema für mich.


----------



## schlingel (27. Aug 2013)

Da Linux die Unix-Philosophie übernommen hat ist bei Linux alles ein File. Windows folgt dieser Philosophie nicht und dementsprechend kann man Geräte auch nicht als Files ansprechen.

Dafür sind ein paar mehr Verrenkungen nötig. Siehe hier.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Aug 2013)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Dafür sind ein paar mehr Verrenkungen nötig. Siehe hier.


Na das sieht mir mal wieder kompliziert aus. Muss ich mich mal durchbeißen. 
Danke Schlingelingel!


----------

